# Upscale Suburbs/Neighborhoods in your country?



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Regent's Park, where the uber rich live - billionaires row above the mosque reserved for Russian oligarchs
and Indian steel tycoons, a line of hundred million dollar palaces islanded in the heart of the city:











The area is also stacked full of Regency rowhomes, many of them over $100 million in value:














































































































a rowhome in Cumberland Terrace was recently offered for nearly $400 million, but was declined even though it would have made it the most expensive property on the planet:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

St James














































Piccadilly:




























other areas









































































































































*Primrose Hill, London*


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

*Richmond Upon Thames & Kew, London*





















































































































































































*Nearby Barnes and Twickenham in London*


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow!!!! So beautiful, especially richmond!!! I love London rowhomes... :drool:


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

brickellresidence said:


> in latin america we see suburbs of condo towers and malls, etc not any of that american crap!


The Latin American condos to me are equally horrific as the North American... Both the gated communities and the highrise condos, with their malls, miniature parks, city replacing facilities and high walls and tank-proof fences that make the public space look like a warzone. Maybe my perspective is too much influenced by Brazil, but I very much prefer city facilities above city replacing facilities 

So give me any simple apartment on a lively street in Amsterdam, Paris, London, Barcelona or Berlin  Or a nice old apartment in Rio, Bella Horizonte or even the old centre of Sao Paulo - you know, one with shops and bars on the groundfloor and where you can do your groceries on foot or by bike kay:

anything but this horror


----------



## GSAA (Nov 2, 2009)

Astralis said:


> Can't see why these areas are so pricey :dunno:. If I had a choice, these ones would never be on my list hno:. Same goes for Swedish ones.


Well, as you probably knoiw, privacy is often very important for the super rich. Nesøya, for example, is an island in the Oslofjord, consists only of large villas (so the density is very low, which gives a lot of privacy). Still you can reach central Oslo in about 20 minutes. Djursholm in Stockholm is also a villa community with a very "private and exclusive" feel, if you know what I mean. Also, you can reach central Stockholm in 20 min using a car, or even faster with public transport (u.derground).

You're from Croatia, pershaps the rich there have a different attitude? Here most people who can afford it want to live in such private communities, but still close enough to the city center.


----------

